# Where to look for enlargers?



## zedin (Jun 29, 2005)

I am looking at the possiblity of starting up my own BW lab (since you pay out the nose otherwise) and I enjoy developing it.  I am however wondering where is a good spot to find decent used enlargers.  Other then ebay I am wondering if there are other suggestions.  Preferable if it is in southern CA so I can actally check the store out and see the goods but any places would be good.


----------



## terri (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, ebay is what I would have suggested, but if you want to actually visit a store, I'd check the local listings and give them a call to see what they had on hand, if anything. You could also try a local college to see if they were unloading anything.


----------



## KevinR (Jun 29, 2005)

I would say check out new enlargers and then check ebay. The market is a buyers market for darkroom equipment. Pretty easy to find what your looking for there. If any strike your interest, post here and we can help check it out.


----------

